# 5.1 Surround Sound thoughts



## dlam9946 (Nov 22, 2015)

I am debating between these two systems. Just curious on peoples thoughts and what they think is better. I understand they arent the best but I am really just looking for over all sound quality and directional sound in my family room

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...rue&ref_=ox_sc_act_title_1&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...rue&ref_=ox_sc_act_title_2&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER

Thanks guys


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

either one of those can sound just fine, AS LONG AS = they are installed properly and you don't expect them to play loudly.


----------



## spaceman spif (Jul 28, 2009)

I've had an Onkyo and a Yamaha surround sound system and you can't go wrong with either one. One advantage to the Yamaha system you linked is the sub is powered instead of passive like the Onkyo.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

spaceman spif said:


> One advantage to the Yamaha system you linked is the sub is powered instead of passive like the Onkyo.


didn't notice that. i would go powered sub. though it really doesn't matter in this case.


----------



## WhatRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

I have the onkyo system in 2 locations, both came from amazon,it works very well and no issues so far, its been 5 and 8 years for them..you can turn up the volume quit high before any distortion...


----------



## pbr (Feb 6, 2014)

I have been looking at these and more trying to decide so please post back and let us know. I have a descent size living room and large LCD I would like surround sound for.

pbr


----------



## ktkelly (Apr 7, 2007)

Get the Yamaha.


As a retailer that also does installations (mostly high end) Yamaha is our go to line.

Yes, we once sold Onkyo AVR's, which were all consumer grade products like you're looking at. No, we will not sell those lines now.

For consumer grade products, we will only sell Yamaha or Sony.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

ktkelly said:


> For consumer grade products, we will only sell Yamaha or Sony.


can you explain why ?


----------



## spaceman spif (Jul 28, 2009)

Fix'n it said:


> can you explain why ?


I'm curious as well. I've had worse luck over the years with Sony products than any other.


----------



## Bob Sanders (Nov 10, 2013)

ktkelly said:


> For consumer grade products, we will only sell Yamaha or Sony.


Sony is way over priced for what you get. I USED to be a Sony fan. The price has always been high but the quality was there so I didn't mind paying the extra buck. But since Sony has been up against the ropes, its price has remained the same (high) while quality has gone into the toilet. When I compared my older Sony camcorders to my newer ones for example there is just no comparison. Nicely styled aluminum casings compared to today's molded one piece plastic bodies. My 65 inch Sony 3D tv cost me well over $3000 and the clock isn't even accurate.

Mind you it's not BAD stuff. It's just average now.... which means it SHOULD have an average price too.


----------



## ktkelly (Apr 7, 2007)

Fix'n it said:


> can you explain why ?



Due to a very high failure rate (primarily HDMI boards) we no longer sell Onkyo or Denon.


Sony has been reliable, and we do sell some of it ( for the Sony fanatics), but our primary product line in audio is Yamaha Aventage paired with KEF speakers.


----------



## YerDugliness (Jun 2, 2008)

dlam9946 said:


> I am debating between these two systems. Just curious on peoples thoughts and what they think is better.


I realize this thread is 9 months old, but it attracted my attention and so I think it would attract the attention of anyone who has done a search. I thought I'd review my experiences for anyone else who found this thread.

I'd recommend the Yamaha system...it has a POWERED subwoofer (the amp is in the subwoofer cabinet and the line-level connection is an RCA subwoofer cable) and the Onkyo system likely does not (the amp for the sub is in the receiver and the sub hooks up with wires just like the rest of the speakers). It's a big enough difference that Onkyo would specify powered if it were. I have purchased quite a few Onkyo systems and every time I bought one with a "passive" (i.e. not self powered, having the amp in the sub cabinet) I took the system back and exchanged it for one that did have a powered sub. Believe me, the difference is phenomenal!

My two Onkyo receivers (one a 6.1 system and the other a 7.1 system) were bought "refurbished"...never a second of trouble from either of them and NO appearance "blemishes". I'd buy any Onkyo system that has a powered sub again, I think they are a great deal!

I like Yamaha equipment, but don't have much because I REALLY like my Onkyo stuff...but in this case I'd buy the Yamaha if it were me.

Cheers!

Dugly


----------

